# Moffat Toffee 200



## scook94 (30 Jan 2011)

Anyone done this in the past or thinking of doing it this year? http://www.aukweb.ne.../detail/11-644/

I'm thinking this might be a good event to add to my training plan in order to be "ready" to attempt Snow Roads...

Comments appreciated.


----------



## ACS (30 Jan 2011)

I'm looking at 
Moulin Moors 150 - 12th March 2011
Dee Lecht-able 200 - 16th April 2011

with a couple or three cheeky 100's to stretch the legs.

Won't be fast; more steady and stately.


----------



## scook94 (30 Jan 2011)

satans budgie said:


> I'm looking at
> Moulin Moors 150 - 12th March 2011
> Dee Lecht-able 200 - 16th April 2011
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've seen those. I'm in Germany on the 12th and on-call on Apr 16th. I'm a bit pissed off at missing the 16th Apr as I'd reeeeeeally like those AAA points.


----------



## Telemark (31 Jan 2011)

scook94 said:


> Yeah, I've seen those. I'm in Germany on the 12th and on-call on Apr 16th. I'm a bit pissed off at missing the 16th Apr as *I'd reeeeeeally like those AAA points*.




 

And CC Ecosse would reeeeeeally like your miles (or km)  on mycyclinglog.... languishing in 14th place or thereabouts.
If you were to register yourself and click on "request to join", I am sure our "admin", Coco, would let you in!

T


----------



## scook94 (1 Feb 2011)

Telemark said:


> And CC Ecosse would reeeeeeally like your miles (or km)  on mycyclinglog.... languishing in 14th place or thereabouts.
> If you were to register yourself and click on "request to join", I am sure our "admin", Coco, would let you in!
> 
> T



Sorry TM, I still only use cyclogs.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Feb 2011)

scook94 said:


> Sorry TM, I still only use cyclogs.









.... but not often enough !


----------



## scook94 (1 Feb 2011)

scoosh said:


> .... but not often enough !



Ahem, I've logged every ride I've done this year! Yup, both of them!


----------



## mercurykev (2 Feb 2011)

Moffat Toffee is a great route but not massively hilly. The Dee-lechtable has some good lumpy bits in the middle so will be good Snow Roads training.


----------



## Fiona N (2 Feb 2011)

scook94 said:


> Anyone done this in the past or thinking of doing it this year? http://www.aukweb.ne.../detail/11-644/
> 
> I'm thinking this might be a good event to add to my training plan in order to be "ready" to attempt Snow Roads...
> 
> Comments appreciated.



I'm entered for this event, along with some of Lucy's longer events too.


----------



## Waspie (7 Feb 2011)

Thinking of entering this. Does anyone know the general route? Taking a wild guess I presume it goes to Moffat at some point...


----------



## ACS (7 Feb 2011)

Short repot >>> here<<<

The Moffat Toffee (2010 ) is a 200km audax that starts and finished in Galashiels. The route went Gala - Innerleithen - St Mary's Loch - Talla - Beeftub - Moffat - St Mary's Loch - Berry Bush - Hawick - Melrose - Gala.


----------



## Waspie (7 Feb 2011)

satans budgie said:


> Short repot >>> here<<<
> 
> The Moffat Toffee (2010 ) is a 200km audax that starts and finished in Galashiels. The route went Gala - Innerleithen - St Mary's Loch - Talla - Beeftub - Moffat - St Mary's Loch - Berry Bush - Hawick - Melrose - Gala.



Cheers. Sounds like a good route.


----------



## MrRidley (7 Feb 2011)

Could be tempted, depends on how i go this Sunday, having been off the bike for two weeks, i'll see if the rest has had any benefit on the knee, if not i'll shall be packing after 5k. off topic...just checked my mail and was suprised to find an invite back to the Ken Laidlaw.....after my DNF last year i'll have to give it some thought, must remember to avoid the roll n sausage though


----------

